# Micrometer for brake rotors



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

I need a metric micrometer that I can use for my brake rotors...so it has to be omega shaped to get around the rotor lip and must be at least 30mm.

I checked both Sears and Harbor Freight and neither of them have it. Anyone know where I can get a reasonably priced one? :dunno:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Try www.thetoolwarehouse.net.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I bought a set of 3 (0-1", 1-2", 2-3") from Harbor Freight for twenty bucks the other day. After seeing how accurate they were (not bad, actually) the first thing I did was measure my front brake rotor thickness. 

Single-scale (inch) only but just multiply by 25.4 to get your mm value.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Well, doesn't have to be metric, but since that's what I'll mostly use, I'd prefer to have have that is or is dual.

Kaz, I saw that set as well....can't beat the price. So, you are happy with them and they are accurate?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> *
> Kaz, I saw that set as well....can't beat the price. So, you are happy with them and they are accurate? *


Before the HF flyer came in the mail, I was ready to place an order with Tool Warehouse (I have a free shipping coupon and also want a Knipex Pliers Wrench) for the 3pc Fowler set for $60. Then I saw the ad, and figured I'm not doing precise enough measuring to matter so I went to check it out.

** ALWAYS examine Harbor Freight product before buying! They may be shittier than you imagine! **

For $20/set (vs $20/ea) they are a good value. Ratchet thimble, spindle lock, plastic/foam case, 1 and 2" standards (which also seem to be accurate) and what look like adjustment wrenches, but there are no instructions so I'll have to figure that out. The graduations are a bit odd for me, but maybe all inch micrometers are this way. e.g. each tenth is divided up into quarters, and each full revolution of the thimble advances it one of those quarters. So to measure 0.839 (what my front left rotor was), read to 0.8, add 0.025 for the first marker, then 0.014 off the thimble.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

I have a digital one that I'm bringing to the track tomorrow, you can check it out. I got it for $20 from Harbor Freight.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *For $20/set (vs $20/ea) they are a good value. Ratchet thimble, spindle lock, plastic/foam case, 1 and 2" standards (which also seem to be accurate) and what look like adjustment wrenches, but there are no instructions so I'll have to figure that out. The graduations are a bit odd for me, but maybe all inch micrometers are this way. e.g. each tenth is divided up into quarters, and each full revolution of the thimble advances it one of those quarters. So to measure 0.839 (what my front left rotor was), read to 0.8, add 0.025 for the first marker, then 0.014 off the thimble. *


Last first. That is how they read. Strange, but it works.

What you do with the adjustment wrench is to turn the barrel to get the right reading when measuring the standard. The typical wrench is a spanner with a pin end. On the barrel should be a small hole. The barrel will turn on the setting screw allowing you to make it read correctly.

Hard to explain, easy to show.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Kaz, check the website for harbor freight, I downloaded a pdf manual for some of the micrometers.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Raffi said:


> *I have a digital one that I'm bringing to the track tomorrow, you can check it out. I got it for $20 from Harbor Freight. *


  won't be there...car is in the shop with broken head gasket


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *
> 
> For $20/set (vs $20/ea) they are a good value. Ratchet thimble, spindle lock, plastic/foam case, 1 and 2" standards (which also seem to be accurate) and what look like adjustment wrenches, but there are no instructions so I'll have to figure that out. The graduations are a bit odd for me, but maybe all inch micrometers are this way. e.g. each tenth is divided up into quarters, and each full revolution of the thimble advances it one of those quarters. So to measure 0.839 (what my front left rotor was), read to 0.8, add 0.025 for the first marker, then 0.014 off the thimble. *


I think they just raised the price...the 3 piece set is $39.99...what part number was yours?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

StahlGrauM3 said:


> *I think they just raised the price...the 3 piece set is $39.99...what part number was yours? *


That can't be right. The ad prices are good for like 2 more weeks. Mine is #5043 in a grey plastic box.


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *That can't be right. The ad prices are good for like 2 more weeks. Mine is #5043 in a grey plastic box. *


Yeap, just checked it again

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?function=Search

$39.99


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I don't know where I put the ad but I believe it specifically said the ad prices are good only at stores.


----------

